# Looking for a kitten.



## avasgranny (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am just looking for a wee bit help. As you can see I am looking for a kitten for my grandaughter. Daughter wants a female. I have had a look on gumtree but just can't bear looking anymore, one ad totally disgusted me the owner is getting rid of her 6 year old cat but keeping what looks like a kitten as she has just got a dog and the cat doesn't like the dog and she doesn't have the room. Sorry ramble/rant over. The background to us looking for a kitten is: 3 years ago my daughter was flatsharing with a female, her baby and her house cat. The cat had never been outside in his life and was a very nervy wee man. Anyway one night my daughter phoned me distraught as she couldn't find her cat. I went through the next day and we postered, phoned vets, etc etc. We spent the next 11 days out searching for him. Then the Sspca (who we had phoned on the first day too) knocked on her door and asked if a cat they had just found was hers. It was. He was very very thin starving and covered in tar. The vet said he was 2 hours from death when he was found. It transpired the flatmate had put him out the window and shut him outside. On getting him back it was decided it would be better and safer for him to come to me until my daughter moved to a place of her own. Move on 1 year, puss has settled in well with me, my cat (his sister) and my dog. Wont go into details but my house was destroyed in a fire. Daughters cat and my dog were saved but my cat died. After that I couldn't bear to lose my daughters cat so he is still here with me. My grandaughter and daughter are now ready and really want a kitten. The trouble is I want one that comes from a loving home and not from a poor mum who is used for breeding again and again. There seem to be no kittens around our area. I am willing to travel from Fife to Edinburgh, Dundee and Glasgow, Scottish Borders area. Sorry for the long thread. This has been a very hard emotional one to type out. Can anyone help?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the friendly forum.
You have had a really rough time bless and i hope we can help you get a kitten.
First of all i will ask have you tried local rescues?


----------



## avasgranny (Jan 6, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Hello and welcome to the friendly forum.
> You have had a really rough time bless and i hope we can help you get a kitten.
> First of all i will ask have you tried local rescues?


Hi, thanks for the welcome. To be honest no I haven't. Although I lost my wee one 2 years past november I am still very emotional about the whole thing. I lost my dog in september too. I don't think I could walk into a rescue place and choose 1 kitten when there are dozens there. I know I would break down. Sorry if I come across as a total wimp.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hun after what you have been through you are not a wimp. 

I am so sorry about your house and that youve had such a tough time and i hope we can help you out x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are not a wimp, you have just been through a very heartbreaking and sad time.
I understand how hard it would be to go to a rescue, many kittens and to choose just one is hard to do.
Have a look on Aminal Lifeline Uk to see what they have available in your area, i will also have a look to see what i can find.
I hope others will come along soon with other suggestions to help....
also what type of kitten are you looking for, do you have a colour preference, long or short hair or does it really not matter aslong as the kitten has come from a lovely home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just remembered also have a look at Nick of Time to see what kittens are available on there.


----------



## avasgranny (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, thanks for all the help. Sorry I didn't come back on last night. Spent the rest of the night in tears. Daughter doesn't want a black kitten  and we are looking for a wee girl but the rest doesn't matter. Really don't want a kitten from a poor mum who is only being used for breeding to make money. Son's friend has a cat who has never been dressed who is allegedly a house cat but poor wee soul has been pregnant more often than not. Is it really too hard to have her cat neutered? Although mine and my daughters were housecats they were both neutered. I really feel guilty that I can't just give my daughter her cat back but he is now my only link to my cat and my dog. I am just off to look at the links you gave me and thanks again. x


----------

